

Be Obsessed With Something - ceekay
http://www.collegefeed.com/blog/be-obsessed-with-something/

======
nmayalais
The opening statement, "The question on everyone’s mind, whether graduating or
not" is something that I think daily. I can choose to drop my minor and
graduate a semester earlier...or keep it. Finding the "value" in the minor is
tough (especially when that includes another semester's of tuition and fees).

I do agree that being obsessed with something is good...as long as it is
something that can get you somewhere. I know too many people obsessed with
video games (not even in a professional sense).

“Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life.” ―
Confucius

------
avneet
Awesome insight. I don't think you can go randomly look for an obsession but
if you are passionate about something- pursue it, be obsessed with it!

~~~
nmayalais
I think the hardest thing is focussing to realizing what to be obsessed about.
Managing work + school + other commitments is hard to find some "me" time.

------
rkalra1990
It is so true that college is where you find yourself, and when you can
identify yourself with a desirable purpose, you will succeed!

